# Back from South Dakota



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We had another awesome time visiting and helping Mom on her 20.5-acre homestead about 12 miles outside Watertown South Dakota. So peaceful, relaxing and quiet again like in the past the only sounds were wind in the trees, Pheasants calling, cows mooing, and every now and again a piece of farm machinery being going down the highway.

Had a mini fish'n trip planned inside the main trip but unfortunately, Mom didn't come with us this time. We went to the same resort Schmidt's Landing on Big Stone Lake as last year. We had the place to ourselves for 3 nights and 2 days of fish'n.

The owners Jim and Donna were outstanding going out of their way to make sure we had everything we needed including providing very helpful fish'n tips for Big Stone as we were after them Walleye.

The afternoon we arrived as I posted in an earlier thread winds were sustained at 50MPH all day that's South Dakota the wind always blows. Wind started dying down at sunset&#8230;

[attachment=14:37dxl8ik]Big Stone Sunset.jpg[/attachment:37dxl8ik]

The next day it was relatively calmer. Got up early in anticipation of a day of fish'n and walked down to the boat dock catching the Big Stone Lake sunrise&#8230;

[attachment=13:37dxl8ik]Big Stone Sunrise.jpg[/attachment:37dxl8ik]

Now because Big Stone Lake is a border body of water with Minnesota and not inland South Dakota water each of us can only possess 4 Walleyes for a total possession of 8 Walleyes. Made sure we checked the South Dakota Fish proclamation and verified this with Jim and Donna.

Have to agree for a decent Walleye bite need to have a significant chop on the water and in the AM hours it was breezy with 1-2' waves. When the wind died down so did any type of Walleye bite.

Went in had lunch relaxed a bit then out again we went. Got a lone Walleye in the afternoon but that was it for the first day. So for the first day 4 Walleye one went right at 19" one Perch other Walleyes were 16" (no pic of the lone afternoon Walleye).

[attachment=12:37dxl8ik]First Day AM.jpg[/attachment:37dxl8ik]

Trolled back to Schmidt's in search of a Pike none came to visit but got this picture of an Eagle perched in the tree in the bottom right smaller tree is this Eagles nest.

[attachment=11:37dxl8ik]Eagle-4.jpg[/attachment:37dxl8ik]

The second day the wind was a blowing sustained at 30MPH with gusts 40 MPH plus. 
I'm not a fan of the wind at all especially with larger waves and a 16' rental boat with a beam width of maybe 4-5'. We knew the wind would not let up based on the weather forecast and we're here for 2-days of fish'n. I sucked it up and said let's do it and Jim got the boat ready for us.

[attachment=3:37dxl8ik]Boat.jpg[/attachment:37dxl8ik]

Jim and Donna met us at the dock and told us to work close to shore 8' of water at the weed lines and lures over the tops of the weed beds 2-3' down&#8230;

As we rocked and rolled for about an hour, I moved closer to shore and found the honey hole where the fish liar lit up with fish in a somewhat protected cove from the wind/waves. I found fish-gold &#8230;boy-oh-boy with every pass in one area it was a Walleye in the boat. Lures no farther back from the boat than maybe 15-20'.

Got 4 tasty Walleyes in the live well within 30 minutes and noting the possession limit including we didn't high grade (illegal taking fish placing in a live well or on a stinger and then tossing back for a larger one) we were releasing a lot of Walleye back. Talk about fun fish'n it was without a doubt the best day of soft water fish'n we've ever had.

Hot lure was a 2" Flicker Shad Disco Perch. Partner had two fish on at the same time a couple times&#8230;.now that's Walleye fish'n South Dakota style IMHO. She had to have caught 12 we released back into Big Stone. Largest was 18" and the others were right at about 15-16" the perfect eat'n size. We had our legal limit of 8 Walleye and Mom now has some very tasty fillets awaiting for her in 'da' freezer.

[attachment=10:37dxl8ik]Second Day.jpg[/attachment:37dxl8ik]

On 3 June back to Mom's and the ole Strayhorse Creek saying goodbye to Jim and Donna and God willing we'll be back at Schmidt's Landing next year.

Now from Moms front door lays the Strayhorse Creek. The water level had lowered from the massive thunderstorm we went through a few nights before. These storms brought massive rain with tornado warnings and several tornados touching down with damage to farms and out building in the surrounding areas.

This picture was taken of the Strayhorse facing SW on 31 May the morning after the massive thunderstorms that came through the area.

[attachment=1:37dxl8ik]Strayhorse-1.jpg[/attachment:37dxl8ik]

This picture is again of the Strayhorse facing SW on 6 June showing how the water level had lowered.

[attachment=0:37dxl8ik]Strayhorse-2.jpg[/attachment:37dxl8ik]

Partner walked up to the bridge and told us she think she saw some Pike in the Strayhorse possibly washed down from upstream lake(s) during those past massive storms that dumped 2" plus in the surrounding areas.

Partner told me she and her brother as kids caught Pike out of the ole Strayhorse one summer. Hmmm I said what the hell&#8230;so put together one of the 4 piece travel rod the reel spooled with I believe 10# test mono. Selected a Mepps Dressed #4 Fire Tiger Spinner and off I went. Crawled under the electric wire used for cattle control and down to the ole Strayhorse Creek. Mom was doing some flowerbed weeding while partner was up on the bridge watching me cast the creek.

Now the Strayhorse is possibly a max of 4-5' deep that is in the very middle with cat tails and pasture grass on the edges&#8230;on the third cast thought I had a hit of something probably a weed I'm think'n.

I moved down the bank and casted maybe another 7 casts and it was FISH-ON&#8230;low and behold I'm yelling I GOT A FISH!!! I see it's a Pike OMG I can't believe it&#8230;I'm yelling get the net&#8230;partner runs to the vehicle grabs the net&#8230;felt like eternity as I know my line isn't braided plus its several years old so I loosen the drag as this fish is running and jumping out of the water spooling the reel&#8230;

Mom comes down to the electric wire and is watching. Partner climbs under the electric wire and steps in several fresh and I mean fresh cow plops&#8230;then slips in one right at the shoreline finally I get the Pike to with'n net'n distance and success in the net. Wahoo a Pike for Mom right out her front door&#8230;Still unbelievable&#8230;

[attachment=2:37dxl8ik]Pike-2.jpg[/attachment:37dxl8ik]

We fillet the Pike as Mom LOVES Pike.

Then partner tells me she has sighted at least 3 other Pike on the other side of the bridge&#8230;again I climb under the wire&#8230;then under the bridge I go and on the second cast&#8230;partner on top the bridge sees the fish go after my offerings&#8230;again FISH ON&#8230;partner goes to get the net as I'm trying to keep this fish from wrapping around the cement bridge pylons and out of the cat-tails/brush/weeds&#8230;she gets down to net the fish and it makes one final run&#8230;hits the weeds line hits a large rock and ting line breaks&#8230;what a rush is all I can say.

Gave the rod/reel to partner and she ties on another Mepps #4&#8230;casts and hooks onto a submerged tree branch&#8230;line breaks. Ties on another Mepps #4 casts&#8230;second cast hit but off&#8230;then the 4th cast she has Pike on&#8230;fights it as I wade into the water to keep the fish from busting off in the weeds like the previous one&#8230;another success Pike in the net and another for Mom.

Clean and filleted this Pike also but unlike the one I caught this fish had something in it's stomach&#8230;a small partially digested bullhead maybe 6".

[attachment=9:37dxl8ik]Pike-3.jpg[/attachment:37dxl8ik]

[attachment=8:37dxl8ik]Bullhead.jpg[/attachment:37dxl8ik]

We still can't believe it even though partner told me she caught Pike as a kid. We went back up on the bridge and sighted at least 4 more Pike in the shallows including the one that broke off. These fish have nowhere to go as the water in the Strayhorse is low, the food source is scarce so these fish are hungry. I'm sure we could've caught more if we wanted but Mom has a freezer with Walleye and Pike.

I zoomed in and took this picture while standing on the bridge. Now if you look closely you'll see the lure we lost on the branch with a Pike off slightly down and to the left of the lure in the picture.

[attachment=7:37dxl8ik]Pike-1.jpg[/attachment:37dxl8ik]

Spotted these Painted Turtles sunning themselves on the Creek

[attachment=6:37dxl8ik]Painted Turtles.jpg[/attachment:37dxl8ik]

We ended this fantastic vacation with so many memories by having great Walleye dinners with Mom, her brother Billy and his wife Sharon.

[attachment=5:37dxl8ik]Dinner.jpg[/attachment:37dxl8ik]

[attachment=4:37dxl8ik]Family.jpg[/attachment:37dxl8ik]

So there you have it we just wish great vacations didn't fly by so fast...without a doubt and again God willing we'll be going back to South Dakota again next year. Just wish we could've stayed longer.

Have a great Sunday and TIGHT LINES...  :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A great story! Sounds like a great time.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a great time thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Good post! Thanks for sharing. It's 5 p.m. and that meal at the end of the story has me hungry! I don't have any fillets close to that size though. 
Glad you made it back safely!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good for you guy's k2!

Great fishing stories and photos. Sounds like a great get-away!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice, very nice K-Two.....  

Looks like the well planned, well deserved trip paid off very well!!

Thanks!! O<<


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Great trip.
Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That looks super enjoyable. Beautiful pics. Nice trip.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

You ladies really know how to live it up! Thanks for taking us with you


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> A great story! Sounds like a great time.


+++


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

That looks and sounds like you 2 had an awsome trip. Well deserved and glad you made it back safe!!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice fish from outta state. Uh-oh the fish at willard better be careful you are back!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> Uh-oh the fish at willard better be careful you are back!


Well maybe but now Pineview and them toothy fish better be careful for the K2 arrival. :shock: :shock:


----------



## PACKFAN (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm glad you had a good safe trip and the fishing was hot. Now that you know how to catch the critters, look out Willard Bay! Not sure if I will be on Willard in the morning or not, I broke a toggle switch in my boat last weekend at the Wiper Fest and I should see if I can find one to replace it. It's the switch I flip to see how much charge is each of my 3 batteries, It's not a show stopper but I would like to get it fixed. I'm expecting some pics from you gal's trip to PV today. 8)


----------

